

Crystal: life after Ruby - sapsan
http://crystal-lang.org/docs/index.html

======
sapsan
Sweet Ruby syntax + close to C speed are promised. One may find this interview
interesting: [http://rubyc.eu/posts/24](http://rubyc.eu/posts/24).

